# best gift card deal for swag bucks



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

I have only about 4600 swag bucks points, but i would like to start figuring out how to get some socks out of the deal.
How do i go about that?
I see they have a $25 pay pal card for around 3500 points.
any better deals? Haven't redeemed any yet.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I do five $5 amazon cards for 2250. Then I build up for the 25 or 50 dollar amazon. Its where I shop the most now. With the swag store open I might have to rethink this as you can get money for money from walmart.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Amazon gc's are 450 sb for $5 but I find things to be a little more expensive at Amazon.
and Amazon does not have "shop and earn" (see swagbucks homepage or under the earn button)....you click thru the swagbucks page to shop...Walmart kmart sears Target.....

One thing to keep track of is the daily Braggable Bargain(often you'll save 150sb)....I wait for sears/Kmart and Walmart cards to go "on sale" and get them then....for me the daily bargain is posted around 1pm (EST)

Sears and kmart are valid at both stores.

HTH!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

mpillow said:


> Amazon gc's are 450 sb for $5 but I find things to be a little more expensive at Amazon.
> and Amazon does not have "shop and earn" (see swagbucks homepage or under the earn button)....you click thru the swagbucks page to shop...Walmart kmart sears Target.....
> 
> One thing to keep track of is the daily Braggable Bargain(often you'll save 150sb)....I wait for sears/Kmart and Walmart cards to go "on sale" and get them then....for me the daily bargain is posted around 1pm (EST)
> ...


So with the sears/Kmart and Walmart cards i shop at the store not on the web?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

sears and kmart work at both online and brick and mortar.....that said...if you want to get shop and ebut arn points I would order online and select ship to store option...

When you earn walmart egift cards...you have to go and use them online only...BUT you can use the egift cards to buy actual walmart GC to use in the brick and mortar(they are mailed to you and will also work online)...but again if you want shop and earn points order items online and select ship to store. Walmart has free shipping to home with $45 grocery purchase FYI

Clear as mud?


----------

